# GMM Ripshifter - Race or Street?



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Since I can't can't get much of an answer from the bonehead sales guy at JHP, I'm soliciting opinions on which version of the GMM Ripshifter to go with.

Firstly, what is the major difference between the two?

Secondly, Which one should I get? I've never been to the track although I plan on making at least two or three visits a year. As far as I'm concerned, my daily commute may as well _be_ the track since I live in the land of ricers and have to put the occassional smack down and represent the goat owners out there.

I'm leaning to the race version but I am looking for someone who already has one to tell me how streetable it _really_ is.

Help me out here guys :seeya:


----------



## 4 BKT VET (Mar 28, 2006)

You don't need to mess with removing the shift handel from the factory rod. That assembly just bolts on. Unless you have strong wrists, the street version keeps the height of the shifter hadel closer to stock. The Race version, albeit cheaper, puts the handel very low. It also removes leverage.
I have the street version, bitchen'!
BTW: The stock shifter was leaking. I thought it was the rear seal, but it was leaking on the shifter gasket. The GMM has a nice 'O'Ring counter sunk into the base that sealed it up, no more leak.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I have the race version. Love it. Like cocking a bolt-action rifle. Short throws....more cabin noise, but I don't really care.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks guys, I figured based on the description that the race would be much lower than the street or stock.

4 BKT VET - Do you feel the shift difference was worth the 335 bucks?


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

My shifter doesn't sit much, if any, lower than stock.

It's only worth it if you like hitting third gear every single time no matter what.

I think it's worth it.


----------

